# power outage/interruption



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone lost power to their projector? Does it kill the bulb?

Expecting a windstorm with wind 40-60 mph with higher gusts. 

If all goes well I will read responses to this tomorrow!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not great for the bulb but if you give it time to cool down before restarting it should be fine. A UPS is a good investment for a projector.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Tony is right..I lost power several times about 12 months ago and just let the projector cool down before turning it back on..
After that, I bought a UPS unit...
The lamp has now 2000hrs. on it and still going strong!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I think there shouldn't be a problem. After using my projector for almost a year, I realized we worry a lot more than necessary...


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Its been noted before that the cool down fan is basically there incase some one turns the thing back on right away. Everyone thinks it kills the bulb......and it will but only if you turn it on right away again.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Most (if not all) FPs won't allow to switch on immediately after turning off anyway.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Phew, thanks for the consultation... the power did not go out, so all is well - my projector just hit the 2K hour mark... still the best purchase I made last year.


----------

